
Inside Trump’s Cruel Campaign Against the U.S.D.A.’s Scientists - dankohn1
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/11/usda-food-stamps-school-lunch-trump-administration
======
pvaldes
The history would probably benefit of a little less verbosity IMHO

